

Freemium: When it Works - kanebennett

Check out my latest post on the Freemium Business Model:<p>http://kanebennett.wordpress.com/2010/12/10/freemium-when-it-works/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The usual model is to submit the link, then if you want to add commentary, to
do so in a comment to your submission. That way the link is automatically
clickable, which it isn't here.

So here is a clickable link:
[http://kanebennett.wordpress.com/2010/12/10/freemium-when-
it...](http://kanebennett.wordpress.com/2010/12/10/freemium-when-it-works/)

FWIW, in this case I would suggest that you have no additional commentary to
add, and that you should delete this item and simply submit the link in the
usual way.

